# Adding smaller fish to existing tank.



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

got a few questions about adding new smaller fish to an existing tank...

current conditions: 90 gallon tank
fish: 5 tram sp intermedius. = 4"
1 yellow lab = 3"
1 acei = 3"
1 common pleco = 7-8"

my babies(not so much babies anymore) 5 more intermedius, and 4 yellow labs... all about 1-2"

questions: 
what size is a good size to add the new fish to my 90? 
is there a general rule of thumb, or does it depend on tank? have a look at my tank to see the setup if that might be a detail to fix... maybe i need to add more little caves till they get bigger...

do fish kinda grow to the size of the tank... my babies seemed to grow really fast, and now it seems like they stopped growing... there are 9 @1-2" in a 20 long... i would like to get them out soon, as i really don't have any other larger tanks i can put them in...

do you think that they would get picked on in the 90, or as long as i add caves, they would be ok...

let me know what you think... 
thanks.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I added 7 Yellow Labs all about 1" to 1.25" to my 90 gal and I have these guys in my main tank
1F Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino)
1F Blue Gourami
1 Geophagus' steindachneri
3 1m2f Labidochromis caeruleus
2 Heros efasciatus gold severum
1 Aequidens' sp. "Silversaum Green Terror
1F Metriaclima greshakei Ice Blue
2 1M 1F Metriaclima lombardoi" Kenyi
1F Copadichromis borleyi
2 Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra)

They have been in the tank now for about 2 weeks with no problems at all.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

One of the biggest misconceptions about Malawi cichlids is that new fish need to be the same size so it "will be an even fight". The established fish will largely ignore new 1.5" cichlids because the juveniles are no threat to the established pecking order and the females are too young to breed. It is usally easier to add 1 to 2" cichlids, the bigger fish will not pick on them just to be bullies cause they are "mean" and easy to bully, the little ones are not worth the bother most of the time. If you add adult cichlids, then it can be an instant fight for pecking order privilages or new females may be courted violently, sometimes large adults get badly beaten up or killed.

Of course, adding very small fish with much larger fish can result in the large fish just seeing the juveniles as prey that will fit in their mouths, it depends on the fish. It takes some common snese. Your curret fish listed are not very good predators.

The juveniles should be fine to add if they are heathy.


----------



## frankeyser (Jul 29, 2008)

noki said:


> One of the biggest misconceptions about Malawi cichlids is that new fish need to be the same size so it "will be an even fight". The established fish will largely ignore new 1.5" cichlids because the juveniles are no threat to the established pecking order and the females are too young to breed. It is usally easier to add 1 to 2" cichlids, the bigger fish will not pick on them just to be bullies cause they are "mean" and easy to bully, the little ones are not worth the bother most of the time. If you add adult cichlids, then it can be an instant fight for pecking order privilages or new females may be courted violently, sometimes large adults get badly beaten up or killed.
> 
> Of course, adding very small fish with much larger fish can result in the large fish just seeing the juveniles as prey that will fit in their mouths, it depends on the fish. It takes some common snese. Your curret fish listed are not very good predators.
> 
> The juveniles should be fine to add if they are heathy.


I agree with this. I add mine when they are about an inch.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the responces guys... do you think i should add the smaller rocks that are in the 20L with my small guys to the 90 for extra hiding spots till they get a little bigger, or is that not ness.
thanks again...


----------

